# Do you guys wanna see some natural gold pictures?



## mlgdave (Mar 15, 2011)

I have some stunning and rare stuff I have been picking up lately that aint getting melted and is stunning and rare. I bought a 14 grammer for $1600.00 and I bought a 19 ouncer and 8 ouncer for a few bucks more than that!

I just wanna make sure its kosher to keep posting specimen piks

mlgdave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Mar 15, 2011)

Pictures would be nice to see.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 15, 2011)

I know I speak for several members in saying we would love to see the pics.I loved your pics of the placer nuggets.......And yes it is "kosher" as long as it's in this section (gallery).


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok heres the 14 grammer!






















Lets play guessing game as to its formation? I specialize in specimens and at first thought this was a pseodomorph or epimorph but its neither.......who wants to venture a guess?

mlgdave


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 15, 2011)

heres the 19 ouncer, front side and backside, I will be doing some prep work to it today to get it ready to sell (defoliate, water gun, etc etc)










its leaf gold from california, 590 grams, rare location and will be stunning when im done!

mlgdave


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 15, 2011)

:shock: 
Well I can see why you paid what you did for the 14 grammer.


----------



## Ocean (Mar 15, 2011)

:shock:  WOW!


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea Mic its a dandy, wanna guess at its formation?

mlgdave


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 15, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> Yea Mic its a dandy, wanna guess at its formation?


I want to say cathode....maybe salts?But it doesn't appear to be naturally formed from nature,unless it was from california or australia,where gold molecules "migrate".


----------



## nickvc (Mar 15, 2011)

mic said:


> mlgdave said:
> 
> 
> > Yea Mic its a dandy, wanna guess at its formation?
> ...




I want to say who cares it's stunning......gold as nature intended, no mankind input or interference... :mrgreen:


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 15, 2011)

It is California and no its not migration, what happened was the gold formed in a quartz pocket that SLOWLY cooled and over time the quartz turned into quartz crystals in the vugue that squished and shaped and formed the gold into its current state, shaped and formed by quartz crystals forming a type of cast or mold! Its stunning up close and yes nature is great! I love her!

mlgdave


----------



## qst42know (Mar 20, 2011)

How do you clean this dilute hydrofluoric acid?


----------



## mlgdave (Mar 25, 2011)

Full strength HF.

Mlgdave


----------



## HAuCl4 (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful pieces!. :shock:


----------

